# remote access 8.0



## paulk1 (Jun 23, 2010)

hello, everyone 
so I want to control my fileserver remotely, but the only thing I've managed to do so far is install vncserver, so I run this command in console and then can connect to it with my tight vnc Linux program. But the only thing I get is the same console. And I know it's lame, but I have an X Gnome on the box and I'd like to use it remotely aswell. Any hints would be nice, please. Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2010)

Edit ~/.vnc/xstartup.

This will start gnome on VNC:

```
/usr/local/bin/gnome-session &
```

Another option is to install net/vino.


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 24, 2010)

ok, my file now looks like this:

```
#!/bin/sh

[ -r $HOME/.Xresources ] && xrdb $HOME/.Xresources
xsetroot -solid grey
vncconfig -iconic &
xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
#twn &
/usr/local/bin/gnome-session &
```

The gnome looks a bit different though, but it starts. The problem is:
The reason I wanted gnome is controlling those file and folder permissions (I can't control them via console, cuz I dunno how )
and when I click Properties on any file or folder, whole thing crash. I mean the main cosole screen stays, but gnome seem to reload itself and does it everytime 


And I also wanted vncserver to start automatically at boot, so I won't log in and start it, but all the posts I've found were not helpful, as noone describes how to make scripts ) so a hint about that would be helpful aswell. thanks for ur time, I'm a n00b:stud


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2010)

paulk1 said:
			
		

> The reason I wanted gnome is controlling those file and folder permissions (I can't control them via console, cuz I dunno how )


chmod(1) and chown(8). Learn how to use them. Using a GUI just to change permissions is severe overkill.


----------



## vivek (Jun 24, 2010)

Learn to use X over ssh. From your UNIX workstation to server:

```
ssh -X you@example.com
xeyes &
```


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 25, 2010)

vivek said:
			
		

> Learn to use X over ssh. From your UNIX workstation to server:
> 
> ```
> ssh -X you@example.com
> ...



says xeyes not found


----------



## paulk1 (Jun 28, 2010)

ahahaha 
dude, whats up with xeyes? 
they just watch my mouse, how's that gonna help?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2010)

It's a simple application. It'll show that X forwarding works.


----------



## paulk1 (Jul 8, 2010)

yes, it works fine. but can I start gnome via ssh?


----------

